# Citadels around the world



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

Please contribute to this thread, I don't know why I'm usually the only who posts in my threads! 

*Ernan Citadel*, Mehriz, Yazd Province, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

There are ruins of 9 citadels around the city of Mehriz in Yazd province, you can easily find them in Google Map, for example this is the smallest one:

*Dehuk Citadel*, Mehriz. Yazd Province, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Mehrpadin Citadel*, Mehriz, Yazd Province, Iran:


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

*Saryazd Citadel*, Mehriz, Yazd Province, Iran:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by "citadel"? India has got thousands of fortresses but I don't know if they can be posted here.


----------



## Cyrus (Jan 28, 2005)

I think citadel is a fortress which protects a residential area, it certainly differs from military fortresses.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Well here's one in India (Bahu Fort). It protected the city of Jammu: 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20746915


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Bathinda Fort, the ancient citadel of Bathinda: 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbrar/2334459779/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbrar/2335319046/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/varunk23/2194433433/sizes/z/


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Vizianagaram Fort


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5496218


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Saundatti Fort









http://reference.findtarget.com/search/Saundatti/


















http://karnatakatravel.blogspot.com/2010/07/day-out-at-saundatti.html


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Europe is full of these old citadels, also here in Belgium where i live, bigger cities grew around citadels.

Middle ages:cital of NAMEN








http://static.skynetblogs.be/media/62250/dyn005_original_764_898_pjpeg_2579889_c5b7468c5989dd7fcddb3e198e6e6b35.jpg

Today: The city relocated across the river and this is what's left of it:







http://www.trabel.com/namur/images/namur-citadel%20new.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ But actually it's not clear for me what the differrence is between a walled city and a citadelle. I can post almost every Belgian city here because they almost all where reinforced fortresses in the middleages with several rings of walls around them. Most of the walls are crumbled nowadays though...

There are countless walled cities all across Europe. And once in there lifetime they had grand big stone walls...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Exactly. Almost all medieval cities have walls - one could just go on posting for like forever.


----------



## ExcitedforCWG (Oct 3, 2010)

I come from the land of citadels! will post some pictures soon


----------



## bikegames59 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well we should adore these , without technology they had done great work, love it


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Monteriggioni, Tuscany, Italy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monteriggioni

wikimedia commons


by Una giornata uggiosa '94 from Wikimedia Commons


by Tango7174 from Wikimedia Commons


----------

